# the dude's pics



## thedude (Oct 26, 2007)

here are my multi legged friends


----------



## thedude (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice assortment of pets!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice pictures
I like the color on the H lividim


----------



## thedude (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Oct 29, 2007)

nice collection! your lividum is beautiful :}


----------



## Choobaine (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome awesome awesome collection! now lets see you too!


----------



## thedude (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for al the compliments lol


----------



## thedude (Oct 30, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> awesome awesome awesome collection! now lets see you too!


fine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol im not the best looking guy but hey and dont mind the date.. as you all may know my camera is out of date
edit: this was me trying to my best "evil" face


----------



## thedude (Oct 31, 2007)

even more pics!






































my poor hagard T.blondi lol


----------



## thedude (Oct 31, 2007)

curly hair!


----------



## thedude (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## thedude (Nov 4, 2007)

my new (pre molt?) P. regalis


----------



## thedude (Nov 9, 2007)

more

L. parahybana






G. aureostriata






P. pederseni


----------



## thedude (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## _Lange (Nov 11, 2007)

Awsome thedude!!! I like your P. murinis!!! I want one!


----------



## thedude (Nov 12, 2007)

_Lange said:


> Awsome thedude!!! I like your P. murinis!!! I want one!


thanks! she's my favorite


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pictures bro. I'm diggin the versi colors!


----------



## thedude (Nov 13, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Nice pictures bro. I'm diggin the versi colors!


yeh.. to bed it's my friends T though, i took these pics while re-housing it


----------



## thedude (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## thedude (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## thedude (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## thedude (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## thedude (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## thedude (Dec 2, 2007)

King Baboon


----------



## thedude (Dec 2, 2007)

A. seemeni


----------



## thedude (Dec 2, 2007)

cinnamon teddy and B. vegans


----------



## thedude (Dec 2, 2007)

Costa rican tiger rump and GBB


----------



## thedude (Dec 2, 2007)

MM Rosea and E. murinus


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice assortment you got there. Your lividum has a gorgeous color


----------



## AubZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice pics and love the variation you have in your collection.


----------



## thedude (Dec 3, 2007)

handling T. blondi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





and my H. mac


----------



## thedude (Dec 3, 2007)

mating rosies


----------



## traviboy04 (Dec 5, 2007)

what kind of tarantula is the one at the top that is blue?


----------



## thedude (Dec 5, 2007)

traviboy04 said:


> what kind of tarantula is the one at the top that is blue?


cobalt blue (h. lividium)


----------



## thedude (Dec 7, 2007)

Orange Baboon mating:


----------



## thedude (Dec 7, 2007)

any one care to take a quess?:


----------



## seanrc (Dec 12, 2007)

DUDE !!! great pics! your A.vers sling/juvi pics are awsome i miss when pinky was that small.. the coloering is so sweet when there young!


----------



## thedude (Jan 7, 2008)

seanrc said:


> DUDE !!! great pics! your A.vers sling/juvi pics are awsome i miss when pinky was that small.. the coloering is so sweet when there young!


thanks man i love that lil verci as well, it jsut molted a few weeks ago and is sorta showing adultish looking colors


----------



## Fayt (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome Collection you got there.

What is the T in the first post's 6th pic? Its beutiful!


----------



## thedude (Jan 8, 2008)

Fayt said:


> Awesome Collection you got there.
> 
> What is the T in the first post's 6th pic? Its beautiful!


it's not a Chilean tiger rump (A. francki), beautiful fast little thing she is


----------



## thedude (Jan 19, 2008)

Cobalt Blue (H. lividium)


----------



## thedude (Jan 19, 2008)

T. blondi  Molting


----------



## thedude (Jan 19, 2008)

Red Rump (B. vagans) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Goliath Birdeater (T. blondi)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





King Baboon 

	
	
		
		
	


	





White Knee (A. geniculata) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sun Tiger (P. irminia) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Green Bottle Blue


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow!! Look at the legs on that CC! Impressive beast indeed! :clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the blondi molting pics.
How much size did it gain from the molt?


----------



## thedude (Jan 21, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> I like the blondi molting pics.
> How much size did it gain from the molt?


i haven't measured her but id say like another 1/3 of and inch or so, I'm not seeing to much of a size difference


----------



## thedude (Jan 29, 2008)

P. regalis


----------



## thedude (Jan 29, 2008)

E. murinus


----------



## thedude (Jan 29, 2008)

MM G. Rosea


----------



## thedude (Jan 29, 2008)

Gorgeryella(spelling?) Sp







and S. polymorpha


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 3, 2008)

holy crap! you have A LOT!!!


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 3, 2008)

thedude said:


> E. murinus


I wanted to check out your bath tub pics... these do look REALLY good!  I really am digging the contrast.


----------



## Yung Cae$ar (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pics! I like your E. Murinus and your Hap. Lividum alot. You have quite an extensive collection.


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2008)

B. vagans


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2008)

Yung Cae$ar said:


> Nice pics! I like your E. Murinus and your Hap. Lividum alot. You have quite an extensive collection.


thanks


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2008)

Sc. Subsnipes... my first and fav pede R.I.P


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2008)

G. aureostriata


----------



## thedude (Mar 6, 2008)

T. blondi


----------



## AlainL (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice pics man:clap:


----------



## thedude (Mar 6, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> Very nice pics man:clap:


thanks


----------



## loyaluntodeath (Mar 8, 2008)

Great pics! impressive collection u have there. I love your Blue Fang (dont know the scientific on it sorry) 
i want one!!!


~Paul


----------



## thedude (Mar 8, 2008)

loyaluntodeath said:


> Great pics! impressive collection u have there. I love your Blue Fang (dont know the scientific on it sorry)
> i want one!!!
> 
> 
> ~Paul


thanks!


haha its actually not mine, a friend of mine has one and she let me take pics of it.... i wish i had one tho lol


----------



## seanbond (Mar 8, 2008)

that blondi looks like a dinosaur!


----------



## thedude (Mar 11, 2008)

B. jacksoni


----------



## Lynnsdragons (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice collection..


----------



## thedude (Mar 12, 2008)

Lynnsdragons said:


> Very nice collection..


thanks 







.


----------



## scar is my t (Apr 21, 2008)

dude how many tarantulas do u have and what are there common and scientific names.here is a video i made of my tarantula[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qk5EszgWr0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qk5EszgWr0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thedude (Apr 29, 2008)

P. regalis 












MM G. aureo


----------



## thedude (May 6, 2008)

my POed T. blondi


----------



## seanbond (May 7, 2008)

give that blondi a hug n it will settle down.....


----------



## thedude (May 7, 2008)

seanbond said:


> give that blondi a hug n it will settle down.....


lol.. yeah im going to go get right on that one


----------



## opticle (May 8, 2008)

so i should come to your house...lets say....7:00?? absolutely stunning T's you have and you deserve every one of them....  has the OBT had babies yet??

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## thedude (May 8, 2008)

opticle said:


> so i should come to your house...lets say....7:00?? absolutely stunning T's you have and you deserve every one of them....  has the OBT had babies yet??
> 
> Cheers,
> Luke


thanks!  and sorry to say she passed not to long ago from unknown reasons...


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2008)

H. lividium


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2008)

E. murinus


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2008)

King Baboon


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2008)

P. imp


----------



## thedude (May 14, 2008)

C. promethea


----------



## thedude (Jul 10, 2008)

G. Rosea & G. aureostriata MM


----------



## thedude (Jul 10, 2008)

E. murinus


----------



## thedude (Jul 10, 2008)

P. regalis


----------



## thedude (Jul 12, 2008)

B. Vagans


----------



## thedude (Jul 12, 2008)

Whip scorpion


----------



## seanbond (Jul 12, 2008)

those whip scorpions look like armored tanks


----------



## thedude (Jul 12, 2008)

seanbond said:


> those whip scorpions look like armored tanks


there face always reminded me of the predator lol


----------



## thedude (Sep 4, 2008)

my P. regalis


----------



## seanbond (Sep 5, 2008)

nice pokey dude


----------



## troboy (Sep 5, 2008)

lovin the pokeys


----------



## thedude (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## thedude (Sep 6, 2008)

H. lividium


----------



## thedude (Mar 1, 2009)

H. arizonensis






and a Eacles imperialis pupa


----------



## thedude (Mar 1, 2009)

P. regalis


----------



## thedude (Jun 30, 2009)

H. bicolor


----------



## thedude (Jun 30, 2009)

Euphydryas phaeton






Callosamia promethea mating






Calosoma sycophanta


----------



## seanbond (Jun 30, 2009)

nice colorful bugs dude!


----------



## thedude (Jun 30, 2009)

seanbond said:


> nice colorful bugs dude!


thanks!  .


----------



## thedude (Jul 9, 2009)

blatimore Checkerspot - Euphydryas phaeton


----------



## thedude (Mar 27, 2010)

Female P. Regalis. 






G. aureo sling 1"


----------



## thedude (Mar 27, 2010)

P. pederseni






P. regalis


----------



## seanbond (Mar 28, 2010)

havent seen this thread n a while, keep it up


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics Martin!


----------



## thedude (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm slowly trying to get back onto the boards and rebuild my collection a bit


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 28, 2010)

*This Post Narrated by: Sam Sheppard*

Nice Pokies & Visuals Dude!

"The Dude" huh  Are you missing a Rug ? Do you Bowl ?  - Jason


----------



## thedude (Mar 28, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Nice Pokies & Visuals Dude!
> 
> "The Dude" huh  Are you missing a Rug ? Do you Bowl ?  - Jason


thanks man haha. not missing a rug, but i do bowl


----------



## lovebug (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow you have such a wide range of "pets". I can't wait for my two H. lividim's to  molt I want to see them bright blue! Really nice collection of T's.


----------



## thedude (Mar 29, 2010)

lovebug said:


> Wow you have such a wide range of "pets". I can't wait for my two H. lividim's to  molt I want to see them bright blue! Really nice collection of T's.


Thanks Lovebug! sadly to say that a lot of my T's have passed over the past year. I'm only down to an H. lividium, an H. mac, 2 P. pederseni, 2 P. Regalis, a G. aureo sling and a B. vagans


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

thedude said:


> Thanks Lovebug! sadly to say that a lot of my T's have passed over the past year. I'm only down to an H. lividium, an H. mac, 2 P. pederseni, 2 P. Regalis, a G. aureo sling and a B. vagans


sorry to hear that man.


----------



## thedude (Mar 30, 2010)

Molts!


----------



## thedude (Mar 30, 2010)

Red-spotted Purple (Limenitis arthemis astyanax) and White Admiral (Limenitis arthemis arthemis)


----------



## thedude (Mar 30, 2010)

baltimore Checkerspot - Euphydryas phaeton


----------



## thedude (Mar 30, 2010)

Polyphemus Moth (Antheraea polyphemus)


----------



## thedude (Mar 30, 2010)

B. Vagans


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Very interesting pics you've got..... great shots man... Pokies are great!!! im lovin the moth's... and the cocoon... so awsome... thanks for sharing.... would like to see more...


----------



## thedude (Mar 31, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Very interesting pics you've got..... great shots man... Pokies are great!!! im lovin the moth's... and the cocoon... so awsome... thanks for sharing.... would like to see more...


Thanks! Shouldn't be to much longer till i'll have shots of caterpillers and other insects that i rear over the summer


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW Martin the B. vagans looks AWESOME!  And I like what you did with the old pupa too...never thought of that.


----------



## thedude (Mar 31, 2010)

ScottySalticid said:


> WOW Martin the B. vagans looks AWESOME!  And I like what you did with the old pupa too...never thought of that.


I didn't do it though  Check it out.. only half of it is a pupa.


----------



## thedude (Mar 31, 2010)

B. vagans


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 31, 2010)

Wanting....that.....vagans....how big is it again?


----------



## thedude (Mar 31, 2010)

ScottySalticid said:


> Wanting....that.....vagans....how big is it again?


around the 5 ish inch mark i believe. legit amirite?


----------



## seanbond (Apr 1, 2010)

ur vagans is lookin nice and beastly


----------



## thedude (Apr 1, 2010)

seanbond said:


> ur vagans is lookin nice and beastly


yeah man she is. she won't let me go near her unless i cup her first and she eats like a hog


----------



## thedude (Apr 29, 2010)

Some new additions. Started getting into scorpions

Babycurus jacksoni











and Hottentotta trilineatus


----------



## thedude (May 7, 2010)

Soon to be a G. aureostriata/pulchripes enclosure


----------



## thedude (May 7, 2010)

G. pulchripes sling. Just short of 2 inches


----------



## seanbond (May 7, 2010)

luv ur setups bro!


----------



## thedude (May 8, 2010)

seanbond said:


> luv ur setups bro!


thanks man!


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Nice scorps! B. jacksoni are really pretty *


----------



## thedude (May 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Nice scorps! B. jacksoni are really pretty *


Thans! Out of the few scorpions i have, i think B. jacksoni are my favorite - hands down. They're such cool critters


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2010)

G. pulchripes female































In her tank


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2010)

P. regalis


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2010)

P. pederseni #1
















Pederseni #2


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2010)

P. imp


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 12, 2010)

Wow that emp looks awesome...makes me want one again...


----------



## thedude (May 12, 2010)

ScottySalticid said:


> Wow that emp looks awesome...makes me want one again...


You should totally do it. You have more experience now, i think you could take it on


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 12, 2010)

Nice shots of the pokies.  That regalis is looking especially nice.


----------



## thedude (May 13, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shots of the pokies.  That regalis is looking especially nice.


Thanks! I love my pokies  The regalis shown is the smaller of the two that i have.. My bigger one that i've dubbed "Big Momma" is very shy and doesn't like me trying to snap pics of her very much :wall:


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2010)

that g. pulch looking like she needs a molt.


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I would litteral beat someone to death with a shoe for a nice specimen of H lividum like that. They are hard to come by here.


----------



## thedude (May 13, 2010)

seanbond said:


> that g. pulch looking like she needs a molt.


Yeah man, she's pretty gnarly



KoreanSpiderMan said:


> Oh my goodness. I would litteral beat someone to death with a shoe for a nice specimen of H lividum like that. They are hard to come by here.


Really? what makes them so uncommon? Like import/export laws or what?


----------



## thedude (Dec 26, 2010)

A. versi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thedude (Jun 30, 2011)

Two of my girls molted a few weeks ago.. finally getting pics up now ha







My vagans  was being a brat as usual and wouldn't let me get a decent pic of her.. i guess she's camera shy?


----------



## thedude (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys! Long time no see! I'm back and i'll be posting new pics very shortly


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 5, 2012)

Like the versi pictures


----------



## thedude (Aug 5, 2012)

The newbies 
















What i've been raising on the side 






And my little baby G. pulchripes is getting big






---------- Post added 08-05-2012 at 01:09 PM ----------

Some cool things from some recent trips I took

Greenridge State Forest, MD


















And Raystown, PA

Reactions: Like 1


----------

